
NYC's MTA loses six billion dollars a year and nobody cares - jseliger
https://medium.com/@johnnyknocke/the-mta-loses-six-billion-dollars-a-year-and-nobody-cares-d0d23093b2d8#.qm8dzxshz
======
SellerOfDollars
Really? Nobody cares? Seems like the author does. Gotta be more out there,
too. I care.

